

Ask HN:Use celebrity names in your app? How do you go about copyright and trademark? - saurabh

I have an idea for a web application revolving sportsmen, specifically cricketers. But after reading a lot about this topic, I realize that I need to buy the rights from their respective clubs or cricket associations to use their names. But how can a one man startup do this without funding? What are your views on this? Thank you.
======
shafqat
Just go for it. Seriously. Worry about it later, and if you get sued, make it
a big publicity stunt. All publicity is good publicity. If you are just a
honest, hardworking individual trying to make a website, you will always be
given a chance to avoid trouble.

------
noodle
if you can't afford it, don't use their names.

